# Coupons For The Taking



## Acela150 (Jan 20, 2015)

I have 2 10% off coupons and 2 Upgrades that were given away but couldn't be used, there fore are available again.

First Come First Served.

Coupons Expire Feb 28th.


----------



## pianocat (Jan 21, 2015)

Coupon here, too - have a single day pass to a met. lounge/club acela from my Select status. It'll expire end of Feb. I can send to anyone interested. Otherwise, it goes in the trash since I can't travel again until June.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 22, 2015)

A kind offer Donna, ( AUers are good people!), glad to see you back! How's the New Car?


----------



## Acela150 (Jan 22, 2015)

All my coupons are still up for grabs!


----------



## MyJourneys (Jan 23, 2015)

Are the 10% coupons good for sleeper fares, too? If so, I'd love to have them. I'm planning one trip in February - maybe two.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 24, 2015)

The 10% coupons are only good on coach fares.


----------



## Bigval109 (Jan 25, 2015)

Im in need of a club acela pass for my up coming trip. in early feburary.

My train ride is the 5th. Can you help me out.


----------



## Bigval109 (Jan 25, 2015)

pianocat said:


> Coupon here, too - have a single day pass to a met. lounge/club acela from my Select status. It'll expire end of Feb. I can send to anyone interested. Otherwise, it goes in the trash since I can't travel again until June.


I'm interested in the club met coupon. Please pm me if you still have it.


----------



## pianocat (Jan 25, 2015)

Message sent to you Bigval09


----------



## jdawg (Jan 28, 2015)

Acela150 sent you a message.


----------



## spdbird2 (Jan 28, 2015)

Upgrades. Do yoy still have upgrades available?


----------



## Acela150 (Jan 28, 2015)

spdbird2 said:


> Upgrades. Do yoy still have upgrades available?


I don't have mine available. They were claimed by another member.


----------



## spdbird2 (Jan 28, 2015)

Thks for the reply. No worries.


----------



## J-1 3235 (Jan 31, 2015)

I have one 48 hour one-class upgrade coupon available. Valid through March 1st.

It was given to me by another forum member when I planned on using it, but my plans changed.

First PM is welcome to it---

Mike


----------



## spdbird2 (Jan 31, 2015)

Still avail?


----------



## spdbird2 (Jan 31, 2015)

J-1 3235 said:


> I have one 48 hour one-class upgrade coupon available. Valid through March 1st.
> 
> It was given to me by another forum member when I planned on using it, but my plans changed.
> 
> ...


 still avail?



J-1 3235 said:


> I have one 48 hour one-class upgrade coupon available. Valid through March 1st.
> 
> It was given to me by another forum member when I planned on using it, but my plans changed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bigval109 (Jan 31, 2015)

Do you by any chance have a club Acela pass that you're

not going to use before it expires?


----------



## J-1 3235 (Feb 1, 2015)

The 48 hour upgrade coupon has gone to spdbird2.

Sorry Bigval 109, I'm S+, so no need for passes. Hopefully another member can help you out.

Mike


----------



## Bigval109 (Feb 2, 2015)

Thanks for replying so quickly. May God continue to Bless you.


----------



## Acela150 (Feb 8, 2015)

Alrighty folks.. My eCoupons are back up for grabs for the third or fourth time.. They expire on the 28th. Upgrades and 10%off.


----------



## spdbird2 (Feb 8, 2015)

Interested in the upgrades


----------



## Acela150 (Feb 8, 2015)

I have one upgrade available.


----------



## cassie225 (Feb 20, 2015)

Does travel have to be done before the 28th and since I am new to this forum, how does upgrade work. Can it be used for sleeper


----------



## jebr (Feb 20, 2015)

I have two lounge passes available (expire end of the month) and a one-class upgrade coupon (expires end of the month.)

I can't guarantee when it'll get there, but I'll drop it in the mail by tomorrow for sure from Minnesota (first class mail.)

Let me know by the end of the day today via PM (with address).

EDIT: Upgrade coupon is taken.

EDIT 2: No longer available.


----------



## spdbird2 (Feb 20, 2015)

If you still have an upgrade avail, i would be happy to use it before the end of the month.


----------



## jebr (Feb 20, 2015)

spdbird2 said:


> If you still have an upgrade avail, i would be happy to use it before the end of the month.


It's still available...PM me with your address and I'll mail it out.


----------



## VentureForth (Feb 23, 2015)

Hey y'all. First of all I want to thank the folks that tried to help me here with companion coupons. I determined that it would only same a nominal amount - mainly 'cause there were Super Value fares still available. So between the low rates and using my AGR points for one pax, I wanted to see the passes better enjoyed by others.

I am, however, interested in one Club Access coupon. My understanding is that one coupon would be valid for my immediate family at both WAS and PHL on the same day. I can redeem 5,000 points and get 5, but I really don't see me needing the other four in the next 12 months.

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------

